# Guitar Hero World Tour Drumset... (MIDI Jack??)



## Korngod

So I noticed the drums that came with my Guitar Hero World Tour game, have a MIDI port on the back of them. Does anyone think this means they could possibly be connected to a MIDI drum machine? I am totally new to the electronic drum thing, let alone drums period so I may be talking out of my ass.


----------



## CrashRG

doesnt that company ION make the drumset for World Tour? do a little net research man, cuz i can't really remember where i had read it at, but i don't recall reading that they wanted to make the world tour drumkit good enough to where you could actually hook up a drum module to it and play like a real electronic set. i thought this was kinda cool. i might have read it in my brothers electronic gamer magazine from last month........


----------



## HamBungler

CrashRG said:


> doesnt that company ION make the drumset for World Tour? do a little net research man, cuz i can't really remember where i had read it at, but i don't recall reading that they wanted to make the world tour drumkit good enough to where you could actually hook up a drum module to it and play like a real electronic set. i thought this was kinda cool. i might have read it in my brothers electronic gamer magazine from last month........



Actually, Ion made one for Rock Band 2, it was pretty much a full-fledged electronic kit minus the module, and if you buy a module you can use them as an electronic kit.

Its a possibility it could work, we just have to see what unfolds.


----------



## Korngod

yea id rather have a confirmation that it works rather than fork out the money and learn the hard way.


----------



## CrashRG

id maybe try to see if it says anything about it on the guitar hero website, or if they have a forum. it would suprise me since theyre both trying to out-do each other now. the rock band team is the original guitar hero creation team that got the boot. or something like that........i wouldnt know....i dont play the game..................much......


----------



## code_red

I just got this game and wondered the same thing. I found this:
Guitar Hero World Tour will support all MIDI drum kits

I have a Yamaha DD55 I use for midi. I will try it sometime this weekend and let everyone know.


----------



## Symphonia87

I had a go on Rock Band with the drumkit at my local HMV store and I think it's pretty good, so I'm imagining World Tour is the same sort of thing. I have Guitar Hero III and have completed all the tracks on medium mode (I'm trying to get used to using 5 buttons on hard mode now  I really like rhythm games so I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## twiztedchild

CrashRG said:


> id maybe try to see if it says anything about it on the guitar hero website, or if they have a forum. it would suprise me since theyre both trying to out-do each other now. *the rock band team is the original guitar hero creation team that got the boot*. or something like that........i wouldnt know....i dont play the game..................much......



Harmonix, Which made Guitar Hero 1, 2, and Rock the '80s. was bought by MTV. However the name Guitar Hero was bought by Activison thats why they were the one releasing Guitar hero 1 and 2 and still sell them from the Red Octane site. Which is also now owned by Activison if I'm correct. 

So to be fair IF MTV didn't by Harmonix or EA which ever one did. I forgot now.  I knew this like las year who bought who. but anyways, IF Harmonix wasn't bought out then they would have made guitar hero 3 much more like Rock Band is now. 

But to be fair Harmonix was NOT the first game to bring the "Guitar" feel into a game that would more then likely goto "Guitar Freaks" by Konami I believe.


----------



## code_red

I tried this out this weekend and it DOES work. I plugged the Guitar Hero drums into my DD55 using the midi jacks. I played the Guitar Hero kit using my electronic kick drum so I could use a real pedal. The only thing is that you have to get the note map right. I figured out the bass drum is C1. I'll have to look around online to see if anyone has it mapped out. The game is so much better with a real kick pedal!


----------



## Piledriver

yeah the kick pedal basically sucks,and when playing on hard/expert its really important not to lose points because of it...


----------



## 7deadlysins666

I have this game...do you think it would work if I bought a 2nd drum kit, so I can have 2 bass drums, and more tom/cymbal sounds? I don't have a midi/drum module, i've got DFH on my computer, so I could possibly just get midi to USB to make it work.


----------



## CynicEidolon

You can connect your "Rock Band" kit via midi straight to you computer and it reads it as a midi device. I think there is an interface you need to get but I will see if I can find it.

Use the Rock Band drums with your PC 


Best I got in 20 secs. Haha.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

code_red said:


> I tried this out this weekend and it DOES work. I plugged the Guitar Hero drums into my DD55 using the midi jacks. I played the Guitar Hero kit using my electronic kick drum so I could use a real pedal. The only thing is that you have to get the note map right. I figured out the bass drum is C1. I'll have to look around online to see if anyone has it mapped out. The game is so much better with a real kick pedal!


 
I dont really understand what your talking about when you mention "DD55" and "note map." None the less, if you figured a way to use a real kick pedal I'm all for it. I asked about practice kits in my thread, "Chris Adler Practice Pad." If I can save money using the guitar hero kit I bought and just buy Axis kick pedals and use it for the game I'd be more than happy. One thing I tried to do was use the second input jack for a second kick pedal from a neighbor, no such luck. If you can do it with an electronic pedal and use two from there that would be just as good. It would do wonders for expert difficulty. I guess it's all about tweaking the end product to our wishes one way or another.


----------



## code_red

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I dont really understand what your talking about when you mention "DD55" and "note map." None the less, if you figured a way to use a real kick pedal I'm all for it. I asked about practice kits in my thread, "Chris Adler Practice Pad." If I can save money using the guitar hero kit I bought and just buy Axis kick pedals and use it for the game I'd be more than happy. One thing I tried to do was use the second input jack for a second kick pedal from a neighbor, no such luck. If you can do it with an electronic pedal and use two from there that would be just as good. It would do wonders for expert difficulty. I guess it's all about tweaking the end product to our wishes one way or another.



It's a Yamaha DD55 like this






But, instead of using the little pedal that came with the dd55 I used this plugged into the kick jack on the DD55.





On the DD55 you have to assign a midi note for each pad. I figured the kick was note C1. I didn't mess with the rest.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

O.K., so the Yamaha DD55 is very flexible? I can get an axis twin pedal and find a bigger kick like the one posted. This is a general idea, I'm still pretty new at this and hope to get edumicated by further reading.


----------



## El Caco

To answer all the questions.

Yes you can use a Midi drum kit with Guitar Hero world tour, IIRC it must be able to transmit on Midi channel 10. There is also a download to tune your kit.

Yes the rock band/ion kit will also work however it will function as it does for rock band which makes it a pain in the arse for GH.

You can use a double kick or two kick pedals with guitar hero that is why there is an input for a second kick. The destroyer is made to be used with GHWT rockbandpedal.net - Home of the Destroyer Pedal!

This guy uses a Roland based kit


----------



## El Caco

The last thing I can not remember the specifics but there is a application that will allow you to use the GHWT drumkit on a mac as a regular midi drumkit.


----------

